# tirer vers le haut / le bas



## sikeluna

Hola!

No acabo de entender el significado de la expresión siguiente: 
<<La marche en avant des sociétés doit tirer ces pratiques vers le haut>>

La frase es de un texto que habla de economía, en este caso del modo de consumo de las sociedades.
No he encontrado nada en los diccionarios, ¿podríais ayudarme?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Talant

Hola Sikeluna:

Entiendo que la traducción es más o menos literal: "tirer vers le haut" -> "tirar hacia arriba" -> "hacer subir, aumentar,..."

Saludos


----------



## Marlluna

De Marlluna a Sikeluna 

Tirer vers: tener tendencia a 
En este caso no sé si sería "apuntar alto".

Saludos


----------



## josepbadalona

"Tirer vers le haut" significa "llevar en sí un progreso"
un ejemplo : vas a "tirer vers le haut" a la población de un país alfabetizándola y dándole instrucción; vas al contrario a "la tirer vers le bas" dándole programas de tele que la embrutecerán, no le darán ganas de pensar pero sí de no dar golpe y quedarse todo el santo día tumbada en el sofá (es un ejemplo, claro que esto no existe de verdad...)


----------



## sikeluna

Muchas gracias a todos, seguramente esta última es la definición más acertada, la tomaré para la traducción.

Merci!


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Hola, 

Habrá un equivalente en español de la expresión francesa "tirer vers le haut"? Sé lo que quiere decir, pero no sé cómo se dice en español. 

Lo que necesito traducir es: 
_
Proposer une force armée mondiale nous fait "tirer vers le haut" la réflexion parce qu'elle nous oblige à penser "la charpente" qui tiendrait la nouvelle architecture de la gouvernance mondiale d’un monde plus sûr et plus pacifique._ 

Mi intento: 

Proponer un ejército mundial nos hace ???? la reflexión porque nos obliga a pensar "la carpintería" que sostendría la nueva arquitectura de la gobernanza mundial de un mundo más seguro y más pacífico.

Cualquier sugerencia o pista, con mucho agradecimiento!

Marina


----------



## montseba

tirer vers le haut: ir hacia delante, en el sentido de hacer que avancen las cosas.


*** Una sola expresión por hilo
Hilo dividido
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1444337
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Hola, 

Gracias por tu ayuda. El problema con tu sugerencia es que mata a la metáfora, muy deliberadamente puesta en francés (conozco bien a los autores): "_tirer vers le haut_" para pensar (o sea diseñar) la "_charpente_" de la arquitectura de la gobernanza. O sea, hablando de la arquitectura de la gobernanza, la metáfora indica que habrá que subir de nivel en la reflexión, o sea, sacarla de los cimientos para ponerla a nivel de la carpintería *** del edificio. 

¿Crees que se podrá decir algo como: 

"Proponer un ejército mundial nos hace *subir/pasar* la reflexión *a otro nivel/a nivel superior* porque nos obliga a diseñar "la carpintería (*metálica?*)" que sostendría la nueva arquitectura de la gobernanza mundial de un mundo más seguro y más pacífico." ?

¿Alguna otra opinión?

Gracias en todo caso, pues tuve que aprofundizar la cuestión . 

Marina


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días

Yo lo resolvería de forma sencilla, utilizando simplemente *elevar* que se utiliza también en edificación y podrías mantener el giro deseado por los autores.

Cuidado con charpente. Yo no lo traduciría por carpintería.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Muchísimas gracias! Lo más sencillo casi siempre es mejor.


----------



## sacnils

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola! No sé como traducir "tiré vers le bas" en este contexto: 
*Les différentes lois européennes concernant l’industrie agro-alimentaire sont tirées vers le bas, avec par exemple la possibilité d’intégrer des matières grasses végétales dans le cacao...*
El texto viene de un sitio que vende alimentos de lujo, y describe la elaboración y la calidad de sus productos. ¿Podria decir algo asi como: *No damos importancia/no hacemos caso a las leyes europeas relativas a la industria agroalimentaria, por ejemplo la que permite la integración de grasa vegetal en el cacao... *??

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Rizzos

Hola.

Creo que equivale a nuestra expresión "tirar por los suelo", ahora es buscarle un acomodo en tutraducción.

Un saludo


----------



## Gallinero

¿Ignoradas? ¿Desconocidas?
Dependiendo del contexto exacto se podría utilizar un vocablo u otro.
Las diferentes leyes europeas concernientes a la industria agro-alimentaria son ¿ignoradas? ¿desconocidas? ; como, por ejemplo, la ......

Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aparentemente son las leyes mismas las que no son muy estrictas, no es que la gente las ignore.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gallinero

Me refería, a ignoradas adrede según en qué contexto se encuentre. En el sentido de no hacerles caso, de no seguirlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## sacnils

Gracias por las sugencias! No es que la empresa desconozca las leyes, a ver si me explico... es que hay unas leyes que permiten incluir en los alimentos additivos y ingredientes que son malos para la salud, y lo que dice el texto es que la empresa no hace caso de estas leyes, porque todos sus productos se elaboran con las mejores ingredientes etc etc... Puedo decir que no hace caso a las leyes? O eso da a entender que infringe las leyes?


----------



## Gallinero

En ese caso, creo que ignoradas es lo correcto debido al motivo que no es otro que el que son superadas ampliamente en calidad. Pero, podría darse el caso, de que disminuyeran su calidad, ignorando las leyes para beneficio propio. Podría quedar así:

Las diferentes leyes europeas concernientes a la industria agro-alimentaria son ignoradas; como, por ejemplo, la ... *ya que nuestra empresa las mejora ampliamente en calidad... (motivo)*


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Yo lo entiendo como Gévy.

Son leyes *permisivas*.


----------



## Gallinero

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros en que son leyes laxas y permisivas pero yo me refiero al contexto, al caso de que la empresa aduzca algún motivo para no seguirlas. Vamos, que la acción parta de la empresa, no que se parta de las leyes sino del motivo para no seguirlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Gallinero said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros en que son leyes laxas y permisivas pero yo me refiero al contexto, al caso de que la empresa aduzca algún motivo para no seguirlas. Vamos, que la acción parta de la empresa, no que se parta de las leyes sino del motivo para no seguirlas.


 
Yo no veo nada en la frase en francés que sacnils necesita traducir que nos pueda inducir a interpretarlo así.

En todo caso, en mi opinión hay que entenderlo de la siguiente manera: ciertas empresas no incumplen dichas leyes sino que se aprovechan de/cumplen a rajatabla las "concesiones legales" en detrimento de la calidad y otras no.


----------



## Gallinero

Rizzos said:


> Creo que lo que buscas puede ser la castiza expresión:
> 
> Saltarse las leyes a la torera
> 
> Salu2


 
No tiene nada que ver con esto porque esa expresión significa el incumplimiento de la legalidad.


----------



## Gallinero

Athos de Tracia said:


> Yo no veo nada en la frase en francés que sacnils necesita traducir que nos pueda inducir a interpretarlo así.
> 
> En todo caso, en mi opinión hay que entenderlo de la siguiente manera: ciertas empresas no incumplen dichas leyes sino que se aprovechan de/cumplen a rajatabla las "concesiones legales" en detrimento de la calidad y otras no.


 
En el literal estoy de acuerdo contigo pero el contexto podría referirse a que una empresa supera ampliamente, en la fabricación de un producto, los requisitos exigidos por la normativa vigente; y, por lo tanto, ignora en sentido figurado esa normativa vigente (no le hace caso) porque sus parámetros de calidad son muy superiores.
Es decir, no solamente cumple con la legislación sino que la sobrepasa ampliamente.


----------



## sacnils

Gracias a tod@s... al final voy a quedarme con la traducción de Gallinero "Las diferentes leyes europeas concernientes a la industria agro-alimentaria son ignoradas..."


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

J'ai trouvé le site où cette phrase est donnée, malheureusement elle est commerciale et ne peut être indiquée ici.

Au vu du texte en question, il s'agit de mettre en valeur la qualité de fabrication d'un produit, en se comparant à d'autres professionnels qui ne cherchent pas à faire du zèle en offrant le meilleur, mais qui respectent tout juste la loi, sans chercher à faire mieux. 

Ce n'est pas qu'ils la bernent, mais qu'ils se limitent à l'appliquer, en ne faisant que le minimum exigé.

Ignoradas ne convient donc pas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sebalo

sacnils said:


> Gracias a tod@s... al final voy a quedarme con la traducción de Gallinero "Las diferentes leyes europeas concernientes a la industria agro-alimentaria son ignoradas..."


 Pero no significa eso!! "Les différentes lois européennes concernant l’industrie agro-alimentaire sont tirées vers le bas" significa que estas leyes se van suavizando y, según el autor, pierden sentido. No dice nada de que son ignoradas.


----------



## Gallinero

Vamos a ver si consigo explicarme.
"Les différentes lois européennes concernant l’industrie agro-alimentaire sont tirées vers le bas", el literal de la frase claro que significa que son leyes laxas y permisivas pero, supongamos que, yo quiero vender una serie de productos de lujo y de alta calidad que fabrica mi empresa, ¿no lo podría expresar de la siguiente manera? :
Las diferentes leyes europeas concernientes a la industria agro-alimentaria son ignoradas; como, por ejemplo, la ... *y, esto es debido no solamente a que nuestra empresa cumple la normativa vigente sino a que supera ampliamente la legislación actual debido a la calidad de los ingredientes y a los controles de producción, trazabilidad,etc... (motivo).*
Si la cita se refiere a un texto normativo, no ha lugar a equívoco pero si una empresa inicia una acción para vender su producto,un argumento principal de venta es que los productos que fabrique sean de inmejorable calidad, y,ese argumento, tiene que llegar al público.
El contexto lo veo primordial en este caso.

Un saludo.


----------



## sacnils

Creo que os he confundido un poco... no es que estas leyes digan que hay que incluir estos ingredientes en los productos, solo que las empresas que quieren incluirlos pueden hacer, y las que no quieren no tienen ninguna obligación. En este caso puedo poner "ignorar", no? Porque lo que esta haciendo la empresa, es que esta ignorando el hecho de que puede añadir grasa vegetal, aditivos, etc a sus productos, y se queda solamente con los ingredientes "de calidad". Asi que esta ignorando el ley que dice que si quiere, puede añadir los otros ingredientes... si no me equivoco...


----------



## Paquita

No ignoran la ley sino que la citan para decir que la conocen y para recalcar lo laxista que es,  para indicar que ellos siguen fabricando productos de calidad según las recetas de antes y sin los aditivos nuevamente permitidos


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con Gevi y Athos, no puedes usar ignorar.

Lo que quiere decir es que: Las leyes son tan laxas/débiles/amplias que permiten cosas tan graves como por ejemplo incluir grasas vegetales en el cacao.

No es la traducción exacta, pero ésa es la idea que quiere transmitis.

Nadie ignora la ley, al contrario, aprovechan los resquicios/vacios legales.

Imagino que esta empresa en su publicidad dirá algo así como que podrían ofrecer mucha menos calidad de la que ofrecen, ya que la ley se lo permite, pero que su compromiso con la calidad es mayor de lo que les exige la ley.

Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Sin ánimos de salirme del hilo ni resultar tozuda.

Si pones *ignorar,* cometes, en mi modesta opinión, un error de traducción. En esto coincido con Gévy, Sebalo, Paquita, Rizzos.
 

No soy traductora pero, a mi modesto entender, el papel de un traductor no consiste en cambiar un texto según su propia interpretación y menos “reescribirlo”.

Ignoro si estás traduciendo la página web de esa casa comercial pero, de ser así, me permito sugerirte que reconsideres tu decisión. 

Poner en español "en boca" de esos señores una afirmación tan tajante (y que no han expresado) podría tener consecuencias que van más allá de un error de traducción.


----------



## sacnils

Pero no es que la ley sea laxa! Todo el contrario... es que se ha creado leyes especificamente para informar a la empresas que hay algunos aditivos (y otros ingredientes que son malos para la salud) que son legales, que pueden utilizar, y son estas leyes a las que la empresa no hace caso porque no quiere utilizar estos ingredientes, y tampoco se ve obligada. Asi que no sera un error si pongo que ignora esta ley, con el sentido que no hace caso al ley... o si?


----------



## Paquita

Si tu duda es "tirées vers le bas", 


> *Les différentes lois européennes concernant l’industrie agro-alimentaire sont tirées vers le bas, avec par exemple la possibilité d’intégrer des matières grasses végétales dans le cacao...*


no significa que les hacen caso o no, sino que *juzgan las leyes.* 
Tirées vers le bas significa que son cada vez menos exigentes, se contentan con prohibir lo mínimo, no van hacia una mejor calidad del producto (que sería "tirées vers le haut") sino hacia un abanico de productos permitidos mayor que antes...
Depende si quieres traducir lo que está escrito o si quieres inventarte una peli.


----------



## sacnils

Uyy lo siento... soy yo quien estoy equivocada  Acabo de preguntarle a mi jefe lo que quiere decir con "tiré vers le bas" y me dijo exactamente lo que me acabas de decir, Paquit&. Yo pensaba que significaba algo completamente diferente... Siento mucho haberos hecho perder el tiempo. Ahora que lo entiendo pienso poner algo asi como "Las leyes se hacen cada vez mas permisivas", os parece bien?


----------



## Paquita

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Yo lo entiendo como Gévy.
> 
> Son leyes *permisivas*.


----------



## Jo76

*Nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour à tous,

Je n'arrive à traduire la phrase suivante : 

"Le commerce extérieur, qui avait tiré vers le bas la croissance au trimestre précédent ..."

 Dans ce contexte tirer vers le bas signifie qu'il a fait baissé la croissance. Mais je ne sais pas comment le dire en espagnol.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Marina Urquidi

Bonjour Jo76, 

Pourquoi pas simplement "El comercio exterior, que había hecho bajar el crecimiento en el trimestre precedente..." ?

ou 

"El comercio exterior, responsable de haber disminuido el crecimiento en el trimestre pasado..." ?

ou 

"responsable de la disminución del crecimiento"... ?

Marina


----------



## Jo76

Me parece bien. Es que no estaba seguro de que se podía traducir literalmente.

Gracias por tu respuesta Marina.


----------

